# MAC AND BOBBI BROWN



## avril (Feb 2, 2012)

HI GUYS
  	IS IT POSSIBLE FOR ME TO USE MY MAC STUDIO FIXNW45 WITH A BOBBI BROWN FOUNDATION-WALNUT7...NEED AN ANSWER ASAP
  	THANK YOU


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 2, 2012)

I mix those 2 all the time to get my colour bcuz the mac sff is good for the middle of my face but is too ashy for the peripherals so I mix with it with the BB Natural finish foundation in Almond 7.0 bcuz after seeing myself in many pics it is too RED on its own for my complexion. I did just go to a BB counter today and an Extremely helpful fellow gave me a sample of 7.5 because he said that the numbering was off between the 7 and 7.5. The 7.5 is actually LIGHTER and has more yellow to it than the 7.0 which is a hella lot more RED. I wish I had consulted with him when I was buying the 7.0 a couple months ago. If I were you and you can still return the 7.0 and try the 7.5 do it! It might be a better match


----------



## iva01 (Feb 24, 2012)

does anyone know where can i order bobbi brown cosmetic, but i need a online site that ships worldwide (Croatia) pleasee helppp


----------



## LuvKay26 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just ordered a real nice set of bobbi brown products from QVC, I am going to do an open box video and showcase all the products it came with 2 blushes 4 eyeshadow 4 lipglosses an eyeliner 4 brushes and a makeup bag all for 100.oo and they have the option for you to make payments, I had never purchased anything from QVC before but so far so good I recieved the package in like 4-5  days !!!


----------

